# Cubase- Asio4all not working with Windows 10



## Tacet (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey guys

I am running Cubase Artist 7.5 on a new HP Envy laptop with Windows 10.
It works fine with the Steinberg ASIO Driver (UR22), but if I switch to Asio4All, I get no sound at all.
This is the latest version (2.14) which is supposed to work with W10.
This issue doesn't only affect Cubase: when Asio4All is slected, I get no sound from Windows Media Player, Youtube etc.
Same thing if I select "Low Latency Asio Driver", by the way.

On my old HP Pavilion laptop with Windows 7, I could select either and everything worked fine.

I followed the steps outlined here, but no luck.
http://www.sonicprojects.ch/obx/asio4all.html

Any suggestions? 
Any other settings I should change in Windows 10 to get Asio4all to work?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 19, 2017)

Why would you want to use ASIO4All ?


----------



## Tacet (Dec 19, 2017)

wcreed51 said:


> Why would you want to use ASIO4All ?


So I can use Cubase when I'm sitting on the couch or in the backyard, without having to connect the audio interface.
The Steinberg ASIO driver is only available when the UR22 is connected, and that's the only driver that's working for me now.


----------



## elpedro (Dec 19, 2017)

I find that voicemeeter works better on my laptop that A4A, it gives you it's own asio driver.cheeck it out here:
https://www.vb-audio.com/Voicemeeter/index.htm


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 20, 2017)

Tacet said:


> So I can use Cubase when I'm sitting on the couch or in the backyard, without having to connect the audio interface.
> The Steinberg ASIO driver is only available when the UR22 is connected, and that's the only driver that's working for me now.



Wow someone who came up with a logical reason for this. The first thing I think when someone uses ASIO4ALL instead of a native driver = clueless. It seems ever DAW developer has their own driver which is a rebranded ASIO4ALL which is a rebranded WDM driver.


----------



## Tacet (Dec 21, 2017)

elpedro said:


> I find that voicemeeter works better on my laptop that A4A, it gives you it's own asio driver.cheeck it out here:
> https://www.vb-audio.com/Voicemeeter/index.htm


Many thanks Peter, this works great!

Much appreciated, kind sir.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes, VoiceMeeter Banana is the one you want to grab. It has the most functionality:

https://www.vb-audio.com/Voicemeeter/banana.htm

along with the Virtual Cable

https://www.vb-audio.com/Cable/index.htm


----------

